# Hello from Sunny Florida



## ptnfl (Jan 20, 2007)

Hello everyone. I am new to this forum. I have been doing a lot reading though because this is a very interesting site. We have 4 cats. 3 of them were adopted from the shelter. The last one we got is a Ragdoll that we purchased from a breeder. Our first three cats are approx 1 1/2 yrs. old. Our Ragdoll is 8 mos. Our white cat is deaf. They all have different personalities and are just adorable. Just wanted to introduce myself and say hi. I hope I am posting this proerly.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Hey there and welcome to the forum! Yup, you posted in the correct place.

You'll like it here. If you get a chance, drop by the "Meet my Kitty" section and post some pictures of your little furballs! They sound adorable!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I would love to see pictures of your cats!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome...I 3rd that request for kitty pics!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

doodlebug said:


> Welcome...I 3rd that request for kitty pics!


Me too!! Welcome to the forum


----------



## waschaf (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome 4 beautiful cats, cant wait to see pics when you can get them up.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum :wink:


----------

